# Windows 10 Education Removal



## Aida54 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello! I have a laptop with windows 10 education on it, which I'm not licensed to use. I have my own windows home, but how do I uninstall windows educations before installing windows home?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Early in the install of Home you should delete all the partitions on the drive, then proceed with the install.

How will you install Home ?


----------



## Aida54 (Sep 25, 2021)

managed said:


> Early in the install of Home you should delete all the partitions on the drive, then proceed with the install.
> 
> How will you install Home ?


I have the physical drive with the set up on it, but I tried going through the set up wizard on the drive and for some reason it tried to install windows education again. So I would go through that once I've gotten windows education off, unless there is a way to install it without getting rid of education first.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You will need a Usb stick or DVD to install Windows 10 Home, you can make one by following the instructions here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/sof...s10?d2784474-fdb0-4e9d-9e47-5e88c0e053ec=True

As I said in my previous post you can remove Windows 10 Education by deleting all the partitions on the hard drive early in the install of Home.

You will probably have to buy a Windows 10 Home license to activate it though.


----------



## Aida54 (Sep 25, 2021)

And how do I do that exactly? I went through the whole set up process, got rid of all the files, etc and it neither changed nor got rid of the program.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

At the point in the installation when it asks where you'd like to install Windows, select Advanced (I believe it is) and delete all of the existing partitions. There are usually 3 or 4. Once you've got all the space "unallocated", proceed with the installation.

If it still comes up with the Education version, go to Settings/System/About and change the product key:


----------

